# RCI pure points?



## natarajanv (Dec 10, 2015)

Is this better than the traditional one, for someone who just wants points to exchange. Since it is not associated with any week/resort, will the MF be lower due to no real estate taxes etc?

I found website selling 50000 points for about $2k in closing cost, but the MF is $490 /year


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2015)

This sounds like a vacation club, and you are buying a membership and basically renting points from them - you don't own anything.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 10, 2015)

*own rci account?*



DeniseM said:


> This sounds like a vacation club, and you are buying a membership and basically renting points from them - you don't own anything.



Then how are they able to give a separate RCI account? I went to rci.com, there it says clearly that you need to own a Timeshare to register for a RCI account.

The only plus I see is I can do my own search and book, plus few years down the road If I don't need it, just cancel the membership (and lose ~2k in enrollment fees)


----------



## presley (Dec 10, 2015)

natarajanv said:


> Then how are they able to give a separate RCI account?



Do they give you your own RCI account or do you use theirs?

When I google RCI pure points a few things come up, but they all look like travel clubs.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 10, 2015)

natarajanv said:


> Then how are they able to give a separate RCI account? I went to rci.com, there it says clearly that you need to own a Timeshare to register for a RCI account.
> 
> The only plus I see is I can do my own search and book, plus few years down the road If I don't need it, just cancel the membership (and lose ~2k in enrollment fees)



Rather than pure points, this really sounds like a TS convertible to RCI points.  Grandview @ Las Vegas is a very popular example.  In this case, however, you don't just cancel and lose the enrollment fee.  If you cancel, you still owe maintenance fees on the underlying deed.

You can find RCI points timeshares that offer over twice the points for less than twice the MF.  You can probably find a 122K contract at $750 MF at Grandview of Vacation Village Orlando within that $2K purchase price, and that contract should hold value so that you can unload it when you are done with it without losing a lot if anything.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 10, 2015)

presley said:


> Do they give you your own RCI account or do you use theirs?
> 
> When I google RCI pure points a few things come up, but they all look like travel clubs.



yes, your own RCI account according to this:

http://www.alltimeshare.com/RCIPointsAccessProgram.html

And yes, it looks like a club , which gives access to points.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2015)

There is no such that as "pure points," all RCI points have an underlying timeshare that has been converted to points.

Not sure how they set up the accounts for their club members.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 10, 2015)

*europe rci memberguide talks about pure points*



DeniseM said:


> There is no such that as "pure points," all RCI points have an underlying timeshare that has been converted to points.
> 
> Not sure how they set up the accounts for their club members.



I found information about "pure points" in this European rci website newmemberguide page 7.

http://www.rcipoints.eu/en/newmemberguide

So, is this only legit in Europe?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2015)

European RCI is a separate entity - so that does not apply to RCI in the US.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 10, 2015)

*more info here*



natarajanv said:


> I found information about "pure points" in this European rci website newmemberguide page 7.
> 
> http://www.rcipoints.eu/en/newmemberguide
> 
> So, is this only legit in Europe?




http://www.pointstoremember.co.uk/types


----------



## dominidude (Dec 10, 2015)

Pure Points are backed up with units of accommodation by the resort (or developer) that they were purchased from. The resort charges RCI the maintenance fees on the accommodation that Pure Points are backed up with and RCI passes this fee onto Pure Points owners as a Management Fee 

See more at: http://www.rcipoints.eu/types


----------



## ronparise (Dec 10, 2015)

Every  Rci point is backed by a timeshare that someone owns so as Denise has said there is no such thing as a pure points account

And yet there are a lot of ads similar to what the op has reported. What exactly are these people selling??

I think, as has been said  here,  it's a vacation club where either the club owns the timeshares or where the club has an agreement with multiple timeshare owners 

It would be a great idea except that it violates the  RCI rules that prohibit rentals

The other possibility is that the "club" transfers timeshare ownerships to their members without their knowledge or consent


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 10, 2015)

natarajanv said:


> I found information about "pure points" in this European rci website newmemberguide page 7.
> 
> http://www.rcipoints.eu/en/newmemberguide
> 
> So, is this only legit in Europe?



They say you get your own RCI Points account.  They don't say it's with RCI.


----------



## presley (Dec 10, 2015)

natarajanv said:


> I found information about "pure points" in this European rci website newmemberguide page 7.
> 
> http://www.rcipoints.eu/en/newmemberguide
> 
> So, is this only legit in Europe?



My google search brought up several old Tug threads. They involved Europe and Canada and the people posting were confused and no resolution was posted.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107972
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157700
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105899

And here's a youtube video about the program, which I didn't watch. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFB-CikkolsDaevjOmV8boQ


----------

